#  Krankheiten >   Atemnot und Druck im Bauch >

## Katarina

Ich habe mich jetzt hier registriert, weil ich die Hoffnung habe, hier vielleicht Hilfe zu erhalten. 
Seit ca. 10 Wochen habe ich einen Druck im mittleren Bauchbereich und es scheint so, dass ich auf Grund dieses Druckes schlechter atmen kann.
Anfangs war es noch schlimmer. Da hatte ich auch im Halsbereich Probleme zu atmen und zu schlucken.
Ich dachte erst es sei psychisch, aber ich kann es nicht so richtig erklären.
Es ist mittlerweile von selbst etwas besser geworden, aber es geht nicht weg.
Dieses Gefühl, aus dem Bauch heraus schlecht atmen zu können, habe ich egal, ob ich sitze, liege, stehe oder laufe.
Wenn ich mich körperliche belaste, wird es noch schlimmer.
Ich bin dann völlig außer Atem bei der kleinsten Tätigkeit. 
Ich bin deshalb gleich zum Arzt gegangen.
Aber bislang konnte nicht geklärt werden, woran es liegt. 
Ich wurde zum Hals/Nasen/Ohrenarzt geschickt.
Die Schilddrüse wurde per Utraschall untersucht, mein Herz wurde ausführlich untersucht.
Alles sei gesund.
Ich leide außerdem häufig an Rücken- und Nackenschmerzen und leichtem Schwindel. 
Auch habe ich den Eindruck, es hat was mit dem Magen zu tun.
Wenn ich gegessen habe und mich hinterher bewege, ist es schlimmer. 
Ich habe die Hoffnung aufgegeben, dass mir ein Arzt hilft. 
Kann mir vielleicht hier jemand sagen, was das sein könnte?

----------


## Christiane

Hallo Katarina! 
Du schreibst, du hättest Rückenschmerzen. Warst du denn schon bei einem Orthopäden? Die Luftnot und der Schwindel könnten von der Wirbelsäule kommen. Blockierte (=verkantete) Wirbelgelenke sind ein recht häufiges Problem, die auch solche Beschwerden auslösen können. Dafür spricht bei dir auch, daß es unter Belastung schlimmer wird. 
Wenn sich in diese Richtung nicht ergibt, könntest du noch zum Pulmologen (Lungenfacharzt) gehen. 
Und laß mal deine Atemtechnik und das Zwerchfell kontrollieren, Allergietests wären evl ebenfalls anzuraten.  
Gruß Christiane

----------


## meal44

Hey habe das gleiche problem, man wacht morgens auf und im hals bereich drückts, im laufe des tages drückts im magenbereich und stetig ist das gefühl nie genug luft zu bekommen da. habe dann von meiner mutter das asthmaspray benutzt und es hat für 1 oder 2 tage den atemnot gestoppt. Denke mal es wird asthma sein gehe morgen deswegen auch zum arzt denn es regt man einen angst ständig atemnot zu haben, doch ärzte helfen meißt auch nur wenig

----------


## Richard-Friedel

Atemnot: Nasenatmung von fundamentaler Bedeutung
  Testen Sie schnell die korrekte Nasenatmung. Drücken Sie die Zungenspitze ziemlich fest (nicht sanft wie in anderen Beschreibungen oft angedeutet ist) gegen die vordere Zahnreihe und atmen Sie ein. Das aktiviert die effektive Nasenatmung. Ohne sie kann es die Hölle sein (empy nose syndrome oder asthma), weil die Nasenatmung für die Lungenfunktion so wichtig ist. Besprechen Sie diesen Vorschlag mit einem Arzt. MfG RF

----------

